

Ask HN: How to find a partner/developer for a german, two student based startup - wmw

We are actually a two students, developing some digital signage system based on the webstack. A lot of the system is done with some js/node.js flavor. After half year of development we are running out of men power to release a demo version of the product. We are not able to pay a lot of money for a developer, so how to find one?
======
imran
Make a special and small website showing what you are making and who u need
with your budget honestly but in a creative way. (like the frontpage of
tumblr). Post this site on popular forums. Some really creative dev will
surely knock your door!

------
coryl
Are you sure your demo isn't too complicated or can't be cut down? Two guys
working for half a year can surely execute some MVP.

